# 

## Pusia&Kssawery

Przedwczoraj wstrząsnął mną ten artykuł  http://www.zinfo.pl/artykuly/18294

Wiem, że budowy są często okradane, przynajmniej w moich rejonach. Złodzieje kradną wszystko, niszcząc przy tym i dewastując. 
Najczęściej okradziony zostaje z problemem sam, bo nasza kochana policja .... wiadomo. 
Dlatego my woleliśmy przemęczyć się w spartańskich warunkach, wynajęliśmy kontener i mieszkaliśmy na budowie.

----------


## piotrek0m

Należy zaraz po zamontowaniu okien, albo zabiciu deskami otworów okiennych zamontować alarm z modułem GSM. Zwykle widok syreny na ścianie odstraszy lokalnych obszczymurków. Bo raczej na takie kradzieże nie przyjeżdżają ludzie z sąsiednich wiosek. To najpewniej jakaś lokalna młodzież kradnąca na piwo lub dopalacze. Niestety, oddalenie budowy od sąsiadów może być znacznym problemem. Ja mimo bliskości sąsiadów miałem chyba 4 wejścia do budy drewnianej na mojej budowie. Wchodzili na działkę od niezamieszkałej, ciemnej strony. Ginęły rzeczy o małej wartości, jak paczka wkrętów, przedłużacz, dziwne, że dużo droższe fanty jak np. zapakowany płotek przeciwśniegowy nie był zabrany. Jakby ewidentnie szukali elektronarzędzi. Na budynku zamontowałem lampy na czujnik ruchu a działkę ogrodziłem... budy nawet nie zamykałem.... jednak wejścia do budy ustały po tym jak ją najzwyczajniej rozmontowałem. Do budynku - mimo zamontowania tymczasowych drzwi z płyty OSB nikt nie wszedł. Oczywiście na budynku była zamontowana syrena, a alarm był podłączony do modułu GSM, a że blisko mieszkam, to dojeżdżałem w nocy w 10 minut... niestety wiele razy alarm był wzbudzany przez ptaki, które wlatywały przez niezamknięte obszary nad murłatą. Z tego względu, dopóki dom nie będzie szczelny, nie warto opłacać firmy ochroniarskiej...

----------


## darekmroczek

Niestety jest to problem. Cóż, taką mamy mentalność. Ostatnio spotkałem budowlańców, którzy mi chcieli sprzedać kilkadziesiąt litrów markowej farby. Odmówiłem, ale podejrzewam się towar im się rozszedł dość szybko.

----------


## rowney

Potwierdzam w moim przypadku chcieli sprzedać styropian i watę

----------


## domza150tysiecy_pl

Niestety i ja to przerobiłem. Budowa już nie mojego na dzień dzisiejszy domu została okradana 2 razy. Moim największym błędem było załatwienie nie na budowę kontenera morskiego, na narzędzia materiał akcesoria. 
Dodam, że dom budowany "na odludziu" jeszcze wtedy. Niestety zostawiałem w nim elektronarzędzia również..
Skubnęli agregat nowy prądotwórczy, aku makite bardzo wysoki model, makite wiertarkę dobrej klasy, taczkę , poziomice, no wyczyścili wszystko.
I część rusztowania.

Nie będę się wypowiadał o policji, która umorzyła śledztwo po 3 tygodniach. Sam znalazłem złodziei i powiadomiłem policję, kto to. Lokalne "bandziory" wezwali przesłuchali i koniec tematu. 
Dodam więcej, dostałem info gdzie jest mój agregat, na który miałem papiery jak na resztę sprzętu. PO 3 czy 4 dniach się doprosiłem interwencji.
Oczywiście już nie było śladu w dziupli. 
Kontener oczywiście stał już pusty. 
Nadszedł moment instalacji elektrycznej, jeszcze bez stolarki. Robiłem bruzdy i całość od razu zaklejałem mp-kiem. 
Po skończeniu , na następny dzień to co zastałem na budowie zabrało mi resztę sił....  Było ewidentnie widać, że próbowali powyrywac kable ale nie dali rady, i sku********* poobcinali mi niemalże wszystkie kable do ściany przy skrzynce. I W niektórych miejscach w gniazdkach poobcinane kable.
Na budowie mnóstwo krwi w jednym miejscu i odpuścili.
Najlepsze jest to, że to te same sku******** , z których na drugi dzień jeden latał po mieście z zabandażowana dłonią. 
Zgłosiłem i powiedziałem, kto to i niech na gorąco przycisną. 
Efektem, było umorzenie postępowania po 4 tyg. bo nie wykryto sprawcy.

Straty ogólnie miałem na ponad 5k.
Po pół roku zgarnęli szajkę na jakiejś grubszej robocie. Podsumowali ich na ponad 130 tys zł na włamach...... Żaden nie siedzi, zawiasy, mi sąd przyznał zadośćuczynienie 500zł bo się przyznali w moim przypadku do kradzieży drabiny alu nowej i siny z bloczkiem.
Są tzw. nieściągalni. poddali się samokaraniu. 

Moje wnioski sa takie, że od tego momentu jak komuś robię robotę, czy to dom, czy cokolwiek innego, narzędzia zawsze codziennie zabieram ze sobą. 
Nauczyło mnie to i wypracowałem swoja organizacje pracy...

----------


## dez

Dacie wiarę że znajomemu lekarzowi podczas budowy złomiarze buchnęli zbrojenie z świeżutko zalanych schodów ?! Jak to opowiadał to dwa razy pytałem czy aby się nie pomylił. Nie specjalnie podejrzewam go żeby kit wciskał.

----------


## jacek.zoo

sasiadowi jak wjechali na budowe to cala elektryke wyciagneli, nawet kabel ktory idzie od skrzynki w plocie... ja mimi ze mieszkam za plotem budowy, to w dzien zamkniecia oknami wstawilem alarm, i dwa psy. nie zginela nawet srubka. ktoregos razu jak wieczorem po cos na budowe polazlem z latarka, to sasiad ktorego opedzlowali przylecial do mnie z pala. takze podstawa to alarm, dobrzy sasiedzi i ew psy jak nudowa nie jest daleko

----------


## qosek

ja slyszalem (z pewnego zrodla), ze zlomiarze znalezli dzialeczke (na odludziu, niezamieszkana jeszcze) ze zrobiona droga z plyt betonowych zbrojonych. Przez 2 miesiace RECZNIE robijali plyty (mlotkami) i wyciagali zbrojenia (ktore sprzedawali na skupie) ....

----------


## sokratis

Słyszałem takie historie, nie ma innej rady jak najlepiej pilnować swojej budowy. Pomysł z alarmem nawet przy wczesnym stadium budowy jest jak najbardziej zasadny.

----------


## Marian_D

> niestety wiele razy alarm był wzbudzany przez ptaki, które wlatywały przez niezamknięte obszary nad murłatą. Z tego względu, dopóki dom nie będzie szczelny, nie warto opłacać firmy ochroniarskiej...


Rada zupełnie bezsensowna. Wystarczy zamontować lepszej jakości czujki i żadne ptaki nie będą problemem. 

Załóżmy że przyjedziesz na budowę w nocy i co? Mój znajomy wpadł tak do siebie do firmy gdy miał włamanie i skończyło się złamaną ręką a złodzieje niespiesznie odeszli.  Policja przyjechała po 20'tu minutach.

W moim przypadku firma ochroniarska jest znana z tego, że wezwanie policji jest ostatnim etapem rozwiązywania problemu  :wink:  Z tego powodu miejscowe "wiejskie bandziory" zwyczajnie się ich boją i sama tabliczka wystarczy, by lokalni złodzieje trzymali się z daleka.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Rada zupełnie bezsensowna. Wystarczy zamontować lepszej jakości czujki i żadne ptaki nie będą problemem. 
> 
> Załóżmy że przyjedziesz na budowę w nocy i co? Mój znajomy wpadł tak do siebie do firmy gdy miał włamanie i skończyło się złamaną ręką a złodzieje niespiesznie odeszli.  Policja przyjechała po 20'tu minutach.
> 
> W moim przypadku firma ochroniarska jest znana z tego, że wezwanie policji jest ostatnim etapem rozwiązywania problemu  Z tego powodu miejscowe "wiejskie bandziory" zwyczajnie się ich boją i sama tabliczka wystarczy, by lokalni złodzieje trzymali się z daleka.



Tu nie chodzi o jakość czujki, tylko o systemy detekcji, Są wprawdzie czujki nie reagujące na zwierzęta, ale każdy instalator pierwsze o co zapyta to czy będą zwierzęta, bo trudno jest dobrać czujki nie reagujące w 100 % na zwierzęta typu pies lub kot. Tak więc w nieszczelnym domu ptaki lub koty będą wywoływać alarmy. Firmy ochroniarskie chętnie zabezpieczą dom w budowie licząc na sporą liczbę fałszywych alarmów  :wink: 

Ochroniarze są ostatnimi do bijatyki i łapania złodziei, żaden nie obije złodzieja ! Ochroniarze podjeżdżając pod obiekt najchętniej narobią sporo hałasu i dadzą złodziejowi czas na ucieczkę, żeby nie robić sobie kłopotów i uniknąć pobicia, najchętniej więc stwierdzą ślady włamania wezwą policję czy też właściciela. Niech nikt nie liczy że ochroniarz będzie gonił złodziei po polu lub będzie starał się ich zatrzymać. Ha ha ha...

Rolą właściciela nie jest zatrzymanie złodziei i ryzykowanie życia. Głupotą jest wchodzenie do domu w którym widać ślad włamania, wzywa się policję i czekan na zewnątrz. Złodzieje mogą być zdesperowani i bezwzględnie potraktować właściciela. Celem szybkiego przyjazdu na budowę jest zminimalizowanie ewentualnych strat. Złodziej nie będzie miał czasu, żeby wyrywać okna, instalacje, albo odkręcać kaloryfery.

----------


## Marian_D

> Ochroniarze są ostatnimi do bijatyki i łapania złodziei, żaden nie obije złodzieja ! Ochroniarze podjeżdżając pod obiekt najchętniej narobią sporo hałasu i dadzą złodziejowi czas na ucieczkę, żeby nie robić sobie kłopotów i uniknąć pobicia, najchętniej więc stwierdzą ślady włamania wezwą policję czy też właściciela. Niech nikt nie liczy że ochroniarz będzie gonił złodziei po polu lub będzie starał się ich zatrzymać. Ha ha ha...


Cóż... generalizujesz i tym samym piszesz bzdury.

Po pierwsze: to policja ma zwyczaj podjeżdżania na włączonych kogutach żeby dać złodziejom czas na ucieczkę - bo a nuż uda się złapać i będzie robota do zrobienia a sąd i tak ich wypuści. 

Po drguie: Firmy ochroniarskie działają bardzo różnie. Ta z której usług korzystam ochrania wiele obiektów w okolicy i jak przyjadą to nie odpuszczają, bo na tym tracą - wiem to z relacji klientów. Po prostu złodzieje szybko zorientowaliby się że co to za ochrona, która pozwala się zmyć zabierając co popadnie

Co więcej - swego czasu pracowałem w firmie telekomunikacyjnej, która miała na mieście kilkadziesiąt obiektów. Kradzieże zdarzały się dość często i często też przyjeżdżała policja zaalarmowana przez mieszkańców. Nigdy nikogo nie złapali.

Po podpisaniu umowy z firmą ochroniarską na przestrzeni kilku miesięcy dwukrotnie udało się ująć sprawców i w obydwu przypadkach zostali ujeci przez ochroniarzy.

----------


## kika86

może zamiast mieszkać w kontenerze na budowie lepiej ubezpieczyć dom od kradzieży? proste niedrogie i jakie funkcjonalne.. ludzie po co kombinować.

----------


## Mikolaj5

Czytam że zgroza
A jak podłączanie prąd do alarmu żeby to nie było widoczne?  U nas prad z rozdzielni przy skrzynce

----------


## Bejaro

Dom w budowie ma specyficzne warunki ubezpieczenia,niestety obejmuje tylko trwale związane z domem elementy,nawet zbicie szyby nie wchodzi w zakres a  tylko całe okno jak ukradną. Narzędzia niestety nie a do tego odpowiednie drzwi i zamki potrzebne.Diabeł jak zwykle tkwi w szczegółach.

----------


## piotrek0m

> może zamiast mieszkać w kontenerze na budowie lepiej ubezpieczyć dom od kradzieży? proste niedrogie i jakie funkcjonalne.. ludzie po co kombinować.


Obawiam się, że ubezpieczenie od kradzieży nie obejmuje domów w budowie ...

----------


## Pusia&Kssawery

> może zamiast mieszkać w kontenerze na budowie lepiej ubezpieczyć dom od kradzieży? proste niedrogie i jakie funkcjonalne.. ludzie po co kombinować.



Nie masz zielonego pojęcia jakie bzdury wypisujesz.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Czytam że zgroza
> A jak podłączanie prąd do alarmu żeby to nie było widoczne?  U nas prad z rozdzielni przy skrzynce


Elektryk powinien wykonać przyłącze zasilające, wprowadzić je do budynku już na gotowo. Zaraz po założeniu okien należy zamontować alarm, choćby 2-3 czujki i widoczną syrenę i najlepiej moduł GSM. To wszystko można skoordynować tak, żeby wykonać prace prawie w jednym czasie.

----------


## Darek Volke

> Obawiam się, że ubezpieczenie od kradzieży nie obejmuje domów w budowie ...


Oczywiście nie ma to najmniejszego znaczenia czy to jest budynek w budowie czy już zamieszkały, musi to być budynek zamknięty i posiadać docelowe drzwi z dwoma zamkami patentowymi

----------


## Mikolaj5

> Oczywiście nie ma to najmniejszego znaczenia czy to jest budynek w budowie czy już zamieszkały, musi to być budynek zamknięty i posiadać docelowe drzwi z dwoma zamkami patentowymi


No to SSO nie posiada drzwi, SSZ tez czesto nie posiada drzwi docelowych.
Temat ubezpieczenia tez jest przedemna, chcialem wlasnie SSO ubezpieczyc

----------


## Darek Volke

Stan surowy otwarty też można ubezpieczyć ale nie od kradzieży natomiast SSZ od kradzieży wandalizmu i innych takich można ubezpieczyć pod warunkiem posiadania drzwi docelowych

----------


## piotrek0m

Wandalizmu ?????
Jaki ubezpieczyciel ubezpiecza od aktów wandalizmu ???

SSO ubezpieczyłem! Nawet jak wiatr zwiał kilka bloczków kominowych, a nie było jeszcze dachu, to dostałem jakiś drobny zwrot, za te dwa bloczki które spadły...

----------


## Darek Volke

> Wandalizmu ?????
> Jaki ubezpieczyciel ubezpiecza od aktów wandalizmu ???
> 
> SSO ubezpieczyłem! Nawet jak wiatr zwiał kilka bloczków kominowych, a nie było jeszcze dachu, to dostałem jakiś drobny zwrot, za te dwa bloczki które spadły...


Alianz ubezpiecza

----------


## piotrek0m

> Alianz ubezpiecza


Nieprawda, Alianz nie ubezpiecza domu od aktów wandalizmu i nie ubezpiecza ruchomości w domach w budowie ...

OWU "Bezpieczny Dom"
paragraf 6.
Wyłączenia odpowiedzialności Allianz
Ochroną ubezpieczeniową nie są objęte:
...
13) ruchomości domowe znajdujące się w budynkach/lokalach w budowie;  
...
Allianz nie ponosi odpowiedzialności za szkody powstałe na skutek:
...
14) wandalizmu polegającego na pomalowaniu, porysowaniu, umieszczeniu
napisów na ubezpieczonych budynkach/lokalach (graffiti);


Owszem można ubezpieczyć materiały budowlane, ale nie obejmuje to narzędzi i maszyn budowlanych.

----------


## Pusia&Kssawery

> Owszem można ubezpieczyć materiały budowlane, ale nie obejmuje to narzędzi i maszyn budowlanych.


I jeszcze miliona innych rzeczy, które mamy na budowie, mają dla nas wartość, a można je zniszczyć, ukraść, a ubezpieczyć się nie da.
Poza tym podczas budowy jeszcze tylko do kompletu potrzeba użerania się z firmą ubezpieczeniową. 

A od "aliansa" to niech nas Opatrzność broni.

----------


## Darek Volke

Nie wiem jakie macie doświadczenia z aljanzem ale mój agent chciał mi ubezpieczyć budynek kompleksowo łącznie z wandalizmem, 
a ja powiem że pzu omijać szerokim łukiem, a co

----------


## piotrek0m

A ja trzymam się właściwie PZU, jeżeli chodzi o ubezpieczenia nieruchomości i wszystkim ich polecę. 

Znam z praktyki ich sposób likwidacji szkód. Jak dotąd nie było z tym problemu. Wiele już razy miałem np. zalane mieszkanie, piwnicę, okradzioną piwnicę, rodzice mieli zalane mieszkanie, dziecko miało złamaną rękę, zaliczyłem stłuczkę sprawca miał OC właśnie w PZU i zawsze, we wszystkich przypadkach nie było problemu z uzyskaniem odszkodowania. Na mojej budowie już 2 x bez problemów wypłacili odszkodowanie, fakt, że były to drobne sprawy... Nie wiem jak likwidują szkody inne towarzystwa, ale bazując na własnym doświadczeniu, dla 100 zł oszczędności na składce rocznie, nie będę ryzykował - tylko tyle chcę napisać bazując na własnym doświadczeniu ...

----------


## GraMar

Przed rokiem szukałam oferty na moją budowę i skromną polisę zawarłam w Ergo Hestii. Skromną, bo mała suma jest na kradzież w budowanym domu.

----------

